# The chase



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Just thought of this topic really. Quick backstory: Seperated, reconciling, sex went from excessive, to non-existent, to a challenge with varying difficulties depending on her mood. The tables have turned pretty much and it's ironically what I actually wanted. I pretty much have to align the stars for even a chance at sex nowadays.

I've come to realise I fear rejection too (and for her nowadays it's for LEGIT reasons, adds to the challenge), and add that to the fact that she's a recovering sex-addict I have to be careful not to "reawaken the beast". So I empathise, listen, let my instincts spot the opportunity, and when I see a clear shot, I never hesitate. I feel like a hunter again, more alive, more free.

Yet I feel disgusted with myself that I'm enjoying this because of all the sh-t we had to go through to even get here and although I know she still requires her needs met, I'm beginning to wonder if I am just wrong about this from the start. What if we are just simply not compatible after all like sure - she's a sex addict, but what if she met a man who CAN do it 3x a day and fk the foreplay? And what if I met a woman who LOVES the tease/romance/flirting?

I dunno... one thing I do know is that I can no longer live caged and used like a sex toy. I feel like I can really spread my wings now, not going back, the hunter in me can't have it any other way now. So, who here also enjoys the chase?


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> I dunno... one thing I do know is that I can no longer live caged and used like a sex toy. I feel like I can really spread my wings now, not going back, the hunter in me can't have it any other way now. So, who here also enjoys the chase?


It's not the chase you love it's the freedom.

I've said it dozens of times on here and will continue to preach it. 

Men need to be free. Free to live their lives as they see fit. Free to make decisions. Free to stand up for themselves. Free.


----------

